# New Snapper 8526L Surging/Shutting off Under Load



## mattymax (Feb 10, 2013)

Snapper 8526L 26" Cut ; 8.5HP Briggs Engine. 

Purchased a NEW Snapper 8526L Snowblower second hand last year. I changed the fuel that was in it and its been sitting. It sat all last year without being used and yesterday was the first time I got to use it. I did run it a few times over the spring/summer without a problem.

I started it for our 14" storm yesterday and immediately the engine was surging. Same surging I noticed during the spring/summer but thought nothing of it. I went into the first cut of snow, under load, and the machine shut off. Only starts under choke and immediately shuts off under load. (Cut of Snow) 

I took the bowl off carb and it was spotless. I sprayed some cleaner up there and put it all back together, same results. It did run a tad better but still surging at high speed and CHOKEING under load. Not sure how long the machine sat prior to me purchasing it but it coulda been stored improperly. When I bought it last year, it was spotless. Literally Brand NEW 

What do you guys think ?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

what happens if you run it on half of 1/4 choke?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi mattymax, and welcome to SBF, glad to have you join our group.

You said you changed the fuel, but how long has it been sitting with the gas that's in it now? This ethanol stuff isn't good for more than a month without stabilizer in it. Get some fresh gas in there, if you haven't already done so. 

I would begin to suspect that the carb needs a good cleaning, which means more than just shooting some cleaner at the underside of the carb with the bowl off. 

You could try dribbling a product called Seafoam into the open throat of the carb. Just a bit, not too much. Your engine will smoke when you do this, and act like it's going to die, but it will clear up, and hopefully clean out the stuff in the carb for you without having to take it off to clean. Not a guarantee though.


----------



## mattymax (Feb 10, 2013)

Same results. Its seems like its starving for fuel the minute it goes into snow. If I back out and turn the auger off, it catchs up and stays running, or if I choke it really quick, it will stumble and stay running. 

When I took it all apart, all the parts were NEW condition.


----------



## mattymax (Feb 10, 2013)

The fuel that is in there was new gas with stable before it was stored. It was run through the carb as well.


----------



## mattymax (Feb 10, 2013)

I had a 16 year old Snapper before I purchased this one. 
This one has no idle adjustment and has a shut off switch and the plastic cover over the carb.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds like bwdbrn1 is right, you need a good carb cleaning


----------

